# Double M Campground



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

I have rode there and agree the people are really friendly but I wish the trails were more uniformed in quarlity and better marked.


----------



## smr (Mar 4, 2009)

have you ever road at Pennyrile Forest? We are thinking of going there in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

nope, I rode only rode either and at LBL's wrangler campground, and a few private trails.


----------



## smr (Mar 4, 2009)

Do you know when they are going to open wrangler's campground back up? That's not very far from my house.


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

Was the Double M on "Best of America By Horseback" . I know they were at Shawnee National Forest last year. Do you have pictures to share? Maybe I can talk Maureen into it.


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

I just looked it up.. I was "Hays Canyon Campground" in Eddyville.. It is part of Shawnee Nat Fr. Have either of you tried it?


----------



## smr (Mar 4, 2009)

not been to hays canyon. I may have to look that up.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

The canyon is one of those places, where you only ride their horses and can't bring your own. So no i have not.

i don't know when wrangler's is going to reopen.


----------



## smr (Mar 4, 2009)

I heard today that Wrangler's is scheduled to reopen April 15th.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

thanks for the information


----------



## tmglover (May 13, 2009)

That isn't true, you can take your own horse to Haye's Canyon. It's very nice riding. You should also try 34 Ranch near Herod.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

I could be wrong about Haye's Canyon I must have been mistaken and as I was under that believe and I have never been there.


----------

